# I know I must be doing something wrong, but I have no idea what.



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm trying to follow Bill's instructions on his videos, but I'll be damned if I know what I'm doing wrong here.
Aim point is just below the bunnies ears every time.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

If your reference point is always in the same position on the target (and assuming that you are keeping it there apon release) then it is your anchor that is most likely causing the issue.

Focus on keeping your form as exact as you possibly can with every shot...you have to find that "sweet spot" and return to it every time you draw your bands back...and a smooth release is very important with accuracy...

and I will also add that shooting at a small target will be more beneficial...you will achieve tighter groupings....aim small, miss small...

I hope this helps

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The majority of your shots are within the target already...just not in the kill zone...try using a target that is about 2" or smaller.....really, the smaller the better...i just recently went through a slump and I shrink the target down from a 1-1/2" down to 5/8" @ 15m...and it helped me get out of my slump...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> If your reference point is always in the same position on the target (and assuming that you are keeping it there apon release) then it is your anchor that is most likely causing the issue.


My anchor point is my right ear. I place the large knuckle of my right hand lightly in my ear. Ammo is held between the thumb and the pad of the 2nd and 3d knuckle of my index finger.
Now, I do shoot the slingshot hammer-grip style 90 degrees to the right, but the pouch is still up and down (so it's 90 degrees off) I don't know if that's the issue, but I've seen plenty of videos where the s shooters hold the pouch exactly this way.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> The majority of your shots are within the target already...just not in the kill zone...try using a target that is about 2" or smaller.....really, the smaller the better...i just recently went through a slump and I shrink the target down from a 1-1/2" down to 5/8" @ 15m...and it helped me get out of my slump...
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


I tried that at first, but I was ruining the paper and not getting any in the target. It was massively frustrating. I thought a bigger target would help since I'd be able to hit it once in a while.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Shorten your bands by 1/2 inch. That should get you halfway there. Now stick your ring finger knuckle in your ear...

Your centering ain't bad at all.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Blacksmith said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > If your reference point is always in the same position on the target (and assuming that you are keeping it there apon release) then it is your anchor that is most likely causing the issue.
> ...


Personally, I don't like paper targets...I am better suited to really small hanging targets....maybe you can get closer to the target..that may help as well...

It really will come down to practice, focusing on form...and confidence...so, you also need to have fun...that's what builds the confidence....frustration is counterproductive.....when I get frustrated, I take a break...i learned that when I return to shooting I'm just happy to have returned, and it seems to help...I find I shoot waaay better when I'm relaxed and enjoying it.

I think we've all experienced what you are going through...(I know I have)...and it will get better with time and practice 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - what ammo are you using (heavy and slow beats light and fast)? And in fact what is your setup - band width / active length etc.

I'd say - use a more traditional ringed target. Small 1-2" black bull with concentric rings (even a cross hair) - this way you'd have a single point of reference.

Also (and I know you've mention you've tried) - but a thumb-brace frame... Also try switching fro TTF - to OTT (or vice versa) - think you may simply be over-thinking.

Actually - don't think your shooting is that bad at all. Keep at it. You are actually hitting a sheet of paper and pretty much centrally - its all good


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

When I tried 1842 tubes from tbg flats ott butterfly light 9mm ammo, I found a big improvement in accuracy, that's because I think I don't have to pull as hard because of the light tubes plus I made the tubes to have less than max stretch where as I had max on my flats bands, when stretching to max on your bands if you struggle to hold and wobble then your shots can vary. When I stretch to max on my tubes I am more relaxed which makes a difference in any form of shooting I also scalloped out the tops of the forks so that the tubes sat constantly centre in the middle rather than left or right which can happen with ott forks, every bit of tweaking helps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think you are really close, if I made any changes they would be very minor. I would suggest making a video from different angles of you shooting. That way you can see if it's your form or something else. Hang in there, you are so close.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tag said:


> I think you are really close, if I made any changes they would be very minor. I would suggest making a video from different angles of you shooting. That way you can see if it's your form or something else. Hang in there, you are so close.


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll do another video... this time I'll use a script... just let me know specifically what seems to be confusing and I'll make sure that it's properly addressed.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> I'll do another video... this time I'll use a script... just let me know specifically what seems to be confusing and I'll make sure that it's properly addressed.


Thank you Bill that's very kind of you.
I'm really not sure what's going on. I think it may be the ammo I'm using, or the bands. Even though I've read many times that the "ammo should match the bands" there really isn't a hard and fast rule about how to go about doing the matching.
If there were some rule of thumb, it would help. Maybe if you have some kernel of wisdom in that regard, I'd be happy to hear it!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You hit the target 6/10 times from 10m. No they were not all exactly where you aimed, but they were on your target.

What are your realistic expectations in terms of goals for shooting, given the time you have been at this? Are you thinking you should be at 7/10 withing an inch of where you aim, 8/10, 10/10?

Just wondering.

For me after 2y of casual shooting, I'm extremely happy with 6/10 on a can, 7/10 I'm shouting for joy, 8/10 I'm telling the forum in a thread devoted to it, 9/10 I'm emailing my entire contact list and 10/10 I'm advising the entire internet.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I automatically assumed that you are trying to get pinpoint accuracy for hunting because of the way the post is written...and the bunny target kinda points in that direction...

Is that what you are going for?

It does make a bit of a difference, cause like Bruce said, you are getting a 60% success rate by hitting inside the target. That would be fine for can plinking...not so much for hunting...which is why I mentioned smaller targets....shoot small/miss small...shot placement is everything in hunting.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For me it just seems your are taking a very serious approach to something that takes time to master. I really do hope you are stump shooting or making cans off poles etc. Mix it up - have some fun... Also try get to shoot with other members if you can - pick up some skills from them.

Your shooting accuracy is doing just fine.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If I read your post correctly,you are turning the pouch. Try keeping the pouch in line with the band's. Turning the pouch just adds another obstacle on your road to accuracy (my opinion). Most turn the pouch because it is believed to help avoid fork hits (I don't know).

I have never turned the pouch. I would only turn the pouch if I was shooting a pickle fork or flat top or bareback to help the ammo clear the fork.

Video taping yourself from the side is a good idea. I talked to camera after every shot saying where the shot went - high and to the right for example. I found that shots that went high I was dropping my elbow causing my thumb to tweak slightly, causing the ammo to jump.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still a touch sick... So I just did a video where Daranda is doing the shooting and showing how it's done.

A couple of things I forgot to mention.... if you're shooting light ammo, use a very light setup... like if you're using those airsoft bb's then you should probably use an incredibly light pouch cut to smaller dimensions, one where you can feel the ammo inside... then use very small elastics.... Thera-band gold with 1/4" straight cut will probably be about perfect.

Also, most will probably suggest raising or lowering your anchor point to accommodate your point of impact (POI), versus your point of aim (POA).... I'm not in favor of that... I prefer to adjust the strength of the bands instead... shortening or lengthening, even a little bit, can lead to vastly different POI.

And finally many people, most as a matter of fact it seems, have to conquer the flinch that occurs just before the release... it's a natural thing as your body knows that pressure is getting ready to be released, it's compensating for it... so you have to KNOW that ahead of time and make sure you don't flinch.... and believe me, THAT is the hardest thing to conquer in shooting... whether it's slingshots or high caliber rifles... that tiny, almost imperceptable movement will foul far more shots than almost anything else.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, Bill!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you having any fun?? It's supposed to be fun. Try this.... Have fun for about a year and you'll be amazed at how your shooting has improved!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

brucered said:


> What are your realistic expectations in terms of goals for shooting, given the time you have been at this? Are you thinking you should be at 7/10 within an inch of where you aim, 8/10, 10/10?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> ...


@Blacksmith

Can you give us your expectations?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I went through this when I first started sighting/aiming. I wanted to thread a needle every shot, and it seemed so easy to do when watching everyone else lighting matches, cutting cards and shooting marbles...it was very frustrating when I tried...and I remember posting a similar post to this one back in 2014....and a few times, just recently as well...
I used to keep track of hits and misses...like 7/10....and I had to stop doing that...maybe that's why I don't like paper targets...it's too easy to focus on the bad shots...

Trying to hard to fix it or figure it out will only make the problem worse...trust me...just give it some time and have fun practicing...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm still a touch sick... So I just did a video where Daranda is doing the shooting and showing how it's done.
> 
> A couple of things I forgot to mention.... if you're shooting light ammo, use a very light setup... like if you're using those airsoft bb's then you should probably use an incredibly light pouch cut to smaller dimensions, one where you can feel the ammo inside... then use very small elastics.... Thera-band gold with 1/4" straight cut will probably be about perfect.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that I was using 1/4" steel shot for these. The airsoft BB's are fun, but past 5m and they pretty much go where they want to.
My bands are theraband gold tapered from 3/8" down to 1/4".

And yes, I've noticed the "flinch". I had to get over it in the military so I'm trying a trick I learned there; Line up the shot, close your eyes for a half second, re adjust slightly and shoot.
I think it's working. Maybe...

Thanks again for the help Bill, and everyone else who replied!


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

brucered said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > What are your realistic expectations in terms of goals for shooting, given the time you have been at this? Are you thinking you should be at 7/10 within an inch of where you aim, 8/10, 10/10?
> ...


Well, I suppose my expectations were a tad high. I was hoping that at 10 meters, I could keep all ten shots inside the outer circle of the paper target. And then slowly, by learning proper technique and practice, get that circle smaller and smaller. 
I would like to, eventually, get a 5/5 in the drink-can circle.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Blacksmith said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


Ok, now we know what your expectations are.

To be honest, I don't think they are realistic this early in your slingshot foray. But I also think your shooting is quite good by what your have shown us.

Take a look and see how many guys are hitting 5/5 on pop can circle from 10m (either by badge or just posting about it), then see how long they have been shooting. It may surprise you.

All in time.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Blacksmith said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys who are seasoned shooters are applying for 10m challenge badges with only 3/5. It's worth going through the badge list from time to time.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You may not be doing anything wrong it just takes time to build up the muscles in you hands to shoot really accurate.
Maybe try using a lighter band setup


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

First, Practicing so the mind and muscle memory gets established must come before the following. Perhaps I should say will develope along with the following.

Something to keep in mind as noted previously, with slingshots are variables that with the slightest of variation can have effects big enough that can be baffling. The challenge can be figuring what is the variable(s) that is/are the cause of flyer shots. Even the top shooters get errant shots. Some shooting sessions I can feel like I have lost "it". Then next you know I am, in the words of Nathan Masters; "Blowing my own mind" with some shots.

Repeated consistency is different still from blowing our own minds on shots here and there. In regard to repeated consistency, when your mind and muscles know how to hit the target, it is largely a mind related issue in my opinion. What I have found,most of the time when I my shooting is "off" it is how my mind thinks so to speak. I will assume I must be flinching, flicking the pouch in some way or any of a number of things. Yet, in a matter of one shot, a mind set change I can go from "off" to "on". My mindset was all I needed to change all that was going wrong with the physical part of the shot.

For now I don't have the time to go into some of the mental technics I use to bring myself better consistency, but I know a lot of guys understand this aspect and there will be some varying technics in this regard.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> First, Practicing so the mind and muscle memory gets established must come before the following. Perhaps I should say will develope along with the following.
> 
> Something to keep in mind as noted previously, with slingshots are variables that with the slightest of variation can have effects big enough that can be baffling. The challenge can be figuring what is the variable(s) that is/are the cause of flyer shots. Even the top shooters get errant shots. Some shooting sessions I can feel like I have lost "it". Then next you know I am, in the words of Nathan Masters; "Blowing my own mind" with some shots.
> 
> ...


Nailed it!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm still a touch sick... So I just did a video where Daranda is doing the shooting and showing how it's done.
> 
> A couple of things I forgot to mention.... if you're shooting light ammo, use a very light setup... like if you're using those airsoft bb's then you should probably use an incredibly light pouch cut to smaller dimensions, one where you can feel the ammo inside... then use very small elastics.... Thera-band gold with 1/4" straight cut will probably be about perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Muchos Gracias Senor: I like that one....or I should say I needed that one. Even after watching your previous video(s) on aiming this one addressed many more issues. I'll have to address each one of them for myself. I have not been consistent on my stance for one thing. I liked the way your finger appeared in there and pointed things out. Looked like it was easier to explain with someone else shooting and you providing the commentary. I can see now that I need to rig up a device to hold my cell phone so I can video myself then play it back to see what I'm doing or not doing. I realize that it will take many, many rounds to perfect it all....like shooting a revolver, after multiple thousands of rounds with every shot made just like the last one is what makes an expert marksman. Looks like I will be ordering a few extra sets of bands from you with the goal of seeing how soon I can wear each set out due to extended shooting sessions. You kept bragging about how good your wife is.....then she showed what you were talking about when she hit the match and your little chuckle that she didn't light it. I've only hit the tip of the match once and hit the middle of the match stick about six times. I'm going to put up a box to shoot at so I can alternate back and forth as suggested. I'm going to shrink my target down to a beer bottle cap instead of the 2"x3" leather fob. Once I am consistently hitting the bottle cap, I'll open that deck of cards and hang the match up also. Thanks for including the band to ammo ratio. I'm shooting 3/8 and should be shooting the 1/2 you provided to match my bands. It even makes sense that a bigger BB makes for more opportunity to strike a match or cut a card. Smaller target and bigger ammo. However, shouting thousands or .22 LR rounds through a single action revolver helped improve my double action .357/38 shooting tremendously. I can see from watching this video that it is not how many rounds you shoot, it is how many rounds you shoot consistently using perfect form. I got that down with the Colt Python and even the 1911. I now need to get that same mind set with the Hayes Python.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That's not a bad group at all. What I have found is ... just keep shooting. You will figure it out.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Do not concentrate on where you hit.

Focus on the process of shooting the slingshot, more important, concentrate on one thing at a time. Break the shot process down into individual steps. Start with the things that are most important like the release and work on a perfect release until it is second nature to release the ball perfectly. Of course, Before you can release the ball you need to learn the proper grip on the ball in the pouch. Then you might concentrate on your breathing or another step in the process of shooting the slingshot. You don't concentrate on one thing to the exclusion of the other steps in firing but you do need to focus your attention on doing that step correctly.

Watch Bill Hays or Nathan Masters and see how consistent they are. Their styles are very different but each of them has developed their personal technique to near perfection.


----------

